# Der weg zur Anglerin



## Ani.ts (5. Oktober 2013)

Halli Hallo ihr lieben

Ich durchstöbere nun schon seid stunden das Internet und bin nun hier gelandet und dachte mir ich frag euch mal. 

Kurz zur Vorgeschichte: als junges Mädchen wurde ich sehr oft von den Nachbarn zum Angeln mitgenommen und ich habe es geliebt. Aal ess ich sehr gern. 

Jetzt kam mir der Gedanke, hey das kannste doch erlernen. Meine Recherche ergab nun das ich eine Kurs machen muss. Wenn ich diesen absolviert habe, kann ich die Prüfung machen. Wenn ich die bestanden habe dann beantrage ich den Angelschein. So soweit bin ich schon. |bla:|bla:

Doch nun hab ich gelesen, dass dieser nicht für ganz Deutschland gilt. Stimmt das? Ich bin verwirrt. Mein Problem ist, das ich nur noch ein paar Monate in Berlin lebe und dann heißt es zurück in de Heimat (Sachsen-Anhalt). Den Angelschein wollte ich aber noch in Berlin machen.

Des weiteren hab ich absolut gar keine Ahnung. Was brauche ich zum Anfang? Was ist wichtig an Zubehör? Brauch ich das überhaupt schon für den Kurs? |uhoh:|uhoh: fragen über fragen. 

Ich dank euch für eure hoffentlich zahlreichen Antworten. 

Liebe Grüße de Ani


----------



## Rosi (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*

Stimmt, Fischereirecht ist Ländersache. Wenn du den Fischereischein in Berlin machst, dann frag vorher ob er in Sachsen/Anhalt anerkannt wird, oder umgetauscht werden kann. Also in Meck/Pom ist es möglich. 

Was du alles brauchst kommt auf den Zielfisch an und auf die Gewässer in denen du angelst. Schau doch einfach was die Einheimischen machen. Von denen kann Frau viel lernen und meistens sind sie sehr hilfsbereit.

Für den Kurs brauchst du kein Gerödel.


----------



## welsstipper (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*

der bundesfischereischein kann auch nur am hauptwohnsitz beantragt werden ... ich habe ich Niedersachsen und Nrw gewohnt und in NRW brauchte ich ja einen um überhaupt ein jahresschein für den rhein zu bekommen ... in niedersachsen hat nie jemand nach nem bundesfischereischein gefragt da hat immer das prüfungszeugniss ausgereicht und ich bin in 3 vereinen gewesen ... (kurs und prüfung habe ich in niedersachsen abgelegt) 

kurs und prüfung machen kannst du ja wo du willst das prüfungszeugniss ist ja eigentlich überall das gleiche ... kann mich aber auch täuschen ...

auf jedenfall nach bestandener prüfung gehst du zu deiner gemeinde und beantragst diesen Bundesfischereischein dieser ist in ganz deutschland gültig deshalb ja BUNDESFISCHEREISCHEIN !!! 

damit kannst du dir dann tages,wochen,monatskarten oder gar in einen verein beitreten ... an welchem ort du möchtest ... 

so weit jedenfall die theorie ... die praxis sagt jedenfall hier im board etwas anderes aus ... 

am besten gehst du mal zu einem angelladen oder gar zu einem verein in berlin und fragst dort genauer nach ... die fischereibehörde kann dir da mit sicherheit auch weiterhelfen 

was du fürs aalangeln brauchst kann man so nicht genau sagen, da die gewässer ja doch schon unterschiedlich sind ... ob nun see oder fluss wie ist die strömung usw 

aber zum einfach aalangeln was du ja scheinbar machen möchtest reichen ca 3 meter lange ruten ne vernünftige rolle ggf mit freilauf ... laufbleie,wirbel, haken ne klingel als bissanzeiger und knicklichter achso rutenhalter nicht vergessen nen bequem stuhl und sitzfleisch ... messer,eimer und handtuch sind denke ich klar ... 

auch da würde ich erstmal schauen an welchen gewässern du angeln gehen willst/kannst und darfst vielleicht mal mit ein paar angler sprechen und sich im fachmarkt beraten lassen ....


----------



## Rheinangler24 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*

Hallo , möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.Also ich habe vor Jahren mein Schein gemacht und bin auch schon mehrmals Umgezogen.Der schein gild natürlich überall, du mußt halt nur dir immer ein Gewässerschein besorgen.Wir wurden schon oft Kontroliert und es war immer alles ok natürlich auch in anderen Bundesländern.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*



Rheinangler24 schrieb:


> Also ich habe vor Jahren mein Schein gemacht und bin auch schon mehrmals Umgezogen.Der schein gild natürlich überall, du mußt halt nur dir immer ein Gewässerschein besorgen.



Das zu verallgemeinern halte ich für schwierig. Wenn jedoch ein erfolgreich abgelegter Vorbereitungskurs mit abgelegter Prüfung vorhanden ist, sollte es nirgends Probleme geben.


----------



## Fin (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*

Der Berliner Schein gilt auch in Sachsen Anhalt! Aber...

PS: Wenn es dann "für immer" zurückgeht würde ich den Schein gleich in SA machen. Ich weiss nicht ob Kosten bzw. unnötige Behördengänge entstehen wenn man den Schein ändert/umtauschen/ummeldet etc.  (Erstwohnsitz dann in SA?).

+ Zum Kurs

Sagen dir dann die Kursleiter bzw. kannst du bei der Anmeldestelle (für den Lehrgang) erfragen. In Berlin brauchst du nur das Lehrgangsmaterial und keine Angelausrüstung.


----------



## Fin (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*



welsstipper schrieb:


> in niedersachsen hat nie jemand nach nem bundesfischereischein gefragt da hat immer das prüfungszeugniss ausgereicht



Da ist NDS eine Ausnahme! Fahr nach Hamburg, Berlin, Brandenburg, Sachsen Anhalt, Meck-Pomm oder SH. Dort musste ich jedenfalls den Schein vorzeigen. Diesen Prüfungszeugnis Wisch kennen bzw. wollen die nicht sehen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*

Hi, 

von einem Bundesfischereischein habe ich noch nie was gehört.

Ich habe vor vielen Jahren die Prüfung in Bayern abgelegt und mir vor 2 Jahren den "Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit" geholt. Ausgestellt in Bayern und bisher überall anerkannt #h

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Fin (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*



Rosi schrieb:


> Für den Kurs brauchst du kein Gerödel.



Da scheint NDS ne Ausnahme zu sein....#t


----------



## Fin (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> von einem Bundesfischereischein habe ich noch nie was gehört.
> 
> ...



Ja das ist klar. Aber auch wenn du umziehst (in ein anderes Bundesland!)? Denke mal dann stimmt die Adresse nichtmehr! Auf dem Personalausweis dann auch nicht. Müsste also nach dieser Argumentation ungültig sein. Also zur Behörde und deinen Bayrischen Schein anerkennen, umtauschen, ändern oder?


----------



## Esox60 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*

Hallo Ani.

In wie weit die einzelnen BL die Fischereischeine und Prüfungen anerkennen , mußt Du vorher in Erfahrung bringen.

Ein Beispiel: 
Ich bin im Besitz des sächsischen Fischereischeines.
Damit kann ich in Bayern Tageskarten erwerben , oder einem Verein beitreten.
Aber nur solange er gültig ist. Wenn ich also meinen Wohnsitz nach Bayern verlagere, und dort nach Ablauf meines 5 Jahresfischereischeines dort eine Verlängerung oder einen Bayrischen FS beantragen will, schicken die mich gleich weiter.
Bayern erkennt die Prüfung und dem FS anderer BL nicht an.
Theoretisch müsste ich ihn in Bayern neu machen!

Also , vorher schlau machen erspart Dir event. viel Ärger und Kosten.

LG


----------



## Berliner123 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*

Hallo, kann dir nur den Tipp geben dass in Berlin die Kurse immer sehr schnell ausgebucht sind und denke mal ein freien Platz würdest du erst nächstes Jahr in Berlin bekommen ;-)
Falls du noch fragen hast, kannst dich gern per pn. melden...

Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Wenn ich also meinen Wohnsitz nach Bayern verlagere, und dort nach Ablauf meines 5 Jahresfischereischeines dort eine Verlängerung oder einen Bayrischen FS beantragen will, schicken die mich gleich weiter.
> Bayern erkennt die Prüfung und dem FS anderer BL nicht an.



Ist meines Wissens nach so nicht richtig. Wie bereits gesagt, Nachweis über 30 Stunden Vorbereitungskurs (Sachkundenachweis) und bestandene Prüfung reicht normalerweise, auch in Bayern. Fehlt der Vorbereitungskurs, sieht es jedoch schlecht aus.


----------



## Esox60 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ist meines Wissens nach so nicht richtig. Wie bereits gesagt, Nachweis über 30 Stunden Vorbereitungskurs (Sachkundenachweis) und bestandene Prüfung reicht normalerweise, auch in Bayern. Fehlt der Vorbereitungskurs, sieht es jedoch schlecht aus.



Genau das ist das Problem.
Bayern erkennt den erworbenen Sachkundenachweis nicht an.
Wir haben das oft auch im Verein diskutiert, und in den weiten des AB existiert irgendwo ein Thread in dem das so festgestellt wurde. Ich finde es jetzt aber auf die schnelle nicht.

Das ist ja der eigentliche Irsinn. 
Ich darf in Bayern angeln solange der FS gültig ist. -Sachkundenachweis gilt als erbracht.

Ist er aber abgelaufen und ich möchte jetzt einen bayrischen FS ,ist der Sachkundenachweiß keinen Pfifferling mehr wert.

Aber ob das jetzt zwischen Berlin und S-A ähnlich ist , muss man erfragen.
Im Süden kocht man ja gern sein eigenes Süppchen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Ich bin im Besitz des sächsischen Fischereischeines.
> Damit kann ich in Bayern Tageskarten erwerben , oder einem Verein beitreten.
> Aber nur solange er gültig ist. Wenn ich also meinen Wohnsitz nach Bayern verlagere, und dort nach Ablauf meines 5 Jahresfischereischeines dort eine Verlängerung oder einen Bayrischen FS beantragen will, schicken die mich gleich weiter.
> Bayern erkennt die Prüfung und dem FS anderer BL nicht an.
> Theoretisch müsste ich ihn in Bayern neu machen!


 
Meister, erzähle doch hier nicht solche Sachen. Guckst du hier (14.2):
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/jporta...showdoccase=1&doc.id=VVBY-VVBY000030107&st=vv

Zitat:
"Uneingeschränkt gleichgestellt sind die aufgelisteten Fischerprüfungen für Fischereischeinbewerber, die bei Ablegung der Prüfung ihre Hauptwohnung (Art. 16 Abs. 2 Meldegesetz) nicht in Bayern hatten (§ 2 Abs. 2 Satz 1 AVFiG)."

Wenn es da behördenseitig Probleme gibt, Anwalt einschalten. Die Rechtslage ist eindeutig.


----------



## Fin (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Das ist ja der eigentliche Irsinn.
> Ich darf in Bayern angeln solange der FS gültig ist. -Sachkundenachweis gilt als erbracht.
> 
> Ist er aber *abgelaufen* und ich möchte jetzt einen bayrischen FS ,ist der Sachkundenachweiß keinen Pfifferling mehr wert.
> ...



Es gibt auch Scheine auf Lebenszeit (je nach BL!!!). Einige laufen niemals ab (z.B. NDS). In Berlin muss man ihn alle 5 Jahre erneuern (so wie in SA auch?).

Zum Thema:
Ich würde den Schein gleich in SA machen. Hier gibts noch einige Infos: http://www.sachsen-anhalt.de/index.php?id=13795


----------



## Esox60 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*

Bei  Erteilung des Fischereischeins muss im betreffenden Bundesland eine  landesgesetzliche Prüfungspflicht gegolten haben. Waren für die frühere  Fischereischeinerteilung dagegen Regelungen einer Fischereiorganisation  oder der damaligen DDR maßgebend, kann daraus keine Befreiung von der in  Bayern geltenden Prüfungspflicht abgeleitet werden.


Hallo Naturliebhaber.
Ich habe das mal aus dem von Dir geschickten Link rauskopiert.

Also demnach haben wir beide ein wenig Recht. Hätte ich eine Fischerprüfung nach bundesdeutschem Maßstab abglelegt , hätte ich ihn umschreiben können.

Aber wollen wir mal die Themenstarterin nicht mit juristischen Spitzfindigkeiten durcheinander bringen.


----------



## Ani.ts (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*

Halloooo |supergri

Erstmal vielen vielen Dank für eure vielen Antworten. 

Nach reifer Überlegung werde ich morgen erstmal mich schlau machen ob der Berliner Angelschein anerkannt wird. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein bleibt mir natürlich nicht anderes übrig als in SA die Prüfung abzulegen. 

Lieber wäre mir in Berlin, da ich noch nicht weis wann es zurück nach SDL geht und jetzt hab ich noch Zeit das alles unter einem Hut zu bekommen.  

Wie gesagt ich danke euch für eure Antworten. 

Jetzt heißt es erstmal Bücher lesen. Jemand Vorschläge welche am wichtigsten für Anfänger ist?

Liebe Grüße de Ani#h


----------



## Fin (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*

@Esox60

Na und? Es ging hier nie um Bayern und auch nicht um DDR Regelungen oder Scheine ohne Prüfung.;+

@Ani.ts

Ja das ist wohl der beste Weg. Aber mit dem Berliner Schein bekommst du dort sicherlich Angelkarten, erkundige dich jedoch nach der Gültigkeit wenn du in SA deinen Erstwohnsitz hast. Spätestens nach den 5 Jahren wirst du den Schein in SA erneuern und umschreiben lassen müssen.

Du brauchst dir vorab nichts zu kaufen. Hier in Berlin hast du die Möglichkeit (glaube 4-6 Stück) Heftchen zu allen Themen zu kaufen. Prüfungsfragen und Gesetze sind verpflichtend, Süß- und Meeresfischbücher interessant, Gerätekunde etc. ist freiwillig und nicht erforderlich. An zwei Wochenenden bist du fertig und es geht ausschließlich darum so viel Leute wie möglich abzufertigen (also am besten learing by doing). Laut Homepage ist nurnoch der zweite Termin frei (30.11./01.12. *und* 07.12./08.12. 2013). Viel Erfolg!#h


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Also demnach haben wir beide ein wenig Recht.



Nein, wir hatten Recht du du eben nicht. Seh es doch ein und steh dazu.

Und mit DDR Schein rausreden zählt nicht denn du sagtest:


> Bayern erkennt den erworbenen Sachkundenachweis nicht an.


----------



## Esox60 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Nein, wir hatten Recht du du eben nicht. Seh es doch ein und steh dazu.
> 
> Und mit DDR Schein rausreden zählt nicht denn du sagtest:




Ach Du liebe Zeit.
 Ich bin wirklich der letzte der, für sich vereinahmt sich nie zu irren.

Hiermit möchte ich meine Aussage öffentlich richtig stellen.

Jeder der einen Fischereischein nach dem jeweiligen LFG mit Vorbereitungslehrgang und Prüfung erworben hat, bekommt ihn nach Umzug in das Bundesland Bayern von den dortigen Behörden umgeschrieben.

Anderslautende Aussagen meinerseits betreffen lediglich meinen speziellen Fall und sind auch nicht Diskussionsgegenstand dieses Threads.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*

 Passt schon, so ernst war es doch garnicht gemeint ...


----------



## kleinerWelli (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*

Hi...

Wenn du im itunes oder in google play store mal -nach- 'angelschein sa' ( angelschein sachsen anhalt) schaust.hast du alles was du brauchst fuer die theorie pruefung.vorrausgesetzt...du hast ein smartfone odern ei^^

Mir hat die app sehr geholfen.da die fragen identisch sind mit den fragrn in der pruefung undm lehrgang.

Die fragen werden solange wiederholt bist du sie 'richtig' hast.

Vllt. Trifft man sich ...angle raum WB bzw. DE

Thema..verein...ich war..bzw.bins noch bis ende des jahres..werde kuendigen...gruende...dav gewaesser hier in der umgebung sind nicht so es wahre..und wenn bekommst nicht immer einen 'durchfahrtsschein' fuer -vereins fremde..das aetzt.so kann man sich die angler auch vom leibe halten.^^...wenns ein verein sein muss...suche dir einen verein wo mind.3-4 frauen sind.sonst hast das nachsehen und wirst zum ..ueberspitzt ausgedrueckt...kueche abteilung...eingesetzt..wenn die herrn angeln....darfst zusaetzlich noch woanders helfen... 

Also...vereinsmitgliedschaft + arbeitsstunden..eigentlich nicht schlecht..jedoch als frau..hat man hier im umkreis..iwi das nachsehen...

Ich werde mir..verschiedene karten holen...3 elbkarten und fuer de mulde...und dann bin ich ungebunden..preislich komme ich aufs selbe raus..

Es gibt zwar schoene dav strecken..jedoch...musst lange fahren...und teikweise brauchst von anderen vereinen eine genehmigung zur teich ueberquerrung...hast dann wieder rennereien...das erspar ich mir... 

Vllt. Trifft man sich...gerne pm austausch...ich glaub sowieso das ich die einzigste aktive anglerin ..hier..im umkreis..bin..

Gruesse


----------



## thanatos (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*

;+ Ist das wirklich so kompliziert?
     Man macht die Prüfung da wo man wohnt ,die berechtigt
einen Fischereischein bei der untern Fischereibehörde zu beantragen,die Gültigkeitsdauer ist manchmal sogar manchmal wählbar,bei Umzug lege ich ihn zur Verlängerung in meinem
neuen Bundesland vor und bekomme neue Einträge.
Der Fischereischein ist keine Angelberechtigung,er ist nur Voraussetzung zum Erwerb einer solchen.
Vielleicht ist das in Bayern anders,könnte sein das da mein
Führerschein auch nicht anerkannt wir und ich nochmal zur
Fahrschule muß????|supergri


----------



## GeorgeB (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*

Liebe Threaderstellerin,

du siehst wo es hinführen kann, wenn man im Internet Fragen zu Rechtslagen stellt. 

Im Grunde ist es easy. Fischereirecht ist Ländersache. Du legst also dort, wo du aktuell deinen Wohnsitz hast, die Fischerprüfung nach den Vorschriften deines Bundeslandes ab. Wenn du vorab wissen möchtest, was dazu notwendig ist, lies dir die entsprechenden Paragrafen im Fischereigesetz des Landes Berlin durch.

Ziehst du dann nach Sachsen-Anhalt um, oder planst du das, dann schau zusätzlich in das Fischereigesetz von Sachsen-Anhalt. Dort steht im Teil 7 alles zum Fischereischein. In Paragraf 28 steht, dass das Ministerium ermächtigt ist durch Verordnung zu regeln, andere Fischereischeine in Sachsen-Anhalt an zu erkennen. Du googelst also nach der Durchführungsverordnung zum Fischereigesetz in S-A, und findest dort im Paragrafen 6, dass man die in anderen Ländern erworbenen Fischereischeine in Sachsen-Anhalt anerkennt. 

http://www.landesrecht.sachsen-anhalt.de/jportal/portal/t/1acl/page/bssahprod.psml;jsessionid=80879D4AF265A3582C9CFEE938D35A6E.jp85?pid=Dokumentanzeige&showdoccase=1&js_peid=Trefferliste&documentnumber=4&numberofresults=38&fromdoctodoc=yes&doc.id=jlr-FischGDVSTrahmen%3Ajuris-lr00&doc.part=X&doc.price=0#jlr-FischGDVSTV7P6%20jlr-FischGDVSTV6P6


Der Fischereischein, den du in Berlin erwirbst, berechtigt dich dazu, in ganz Deutschland Erlaubnisscheine für Gewässer zu erwerben, in denen du angeln möchtest. Deshalb wird er umgangssprachlich "Bundesfischereischein" genannt. Richtig wäre eigentlich "bundesweit gültiger Landesfischereischein".

In Zukunft immer daran denken: Alles was du wissen musst, steht im entsprechenden Landesfischereigesetz. Gehst du irgendwann mal in einem anderen Bundesland angeln, solltest du sowieso vorher immer(!) das entsprechende Landesfischereigesetz lesen, weil Vorschriften unterschiedlich sind. Ganz wichtig! Im Internet erfährt man viel, aber es wird einem auch viel Unsinn erzählt. Drum bist du mit dem Gesetz immer auf der sicheren Seite. 

Mag sich jetzt alles sehr kompliziert anhören, ist aber halb so wild. Viel Spaß beim Angeln! #h


----------



## Fin (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*

@GeorgeB und thanatos

Mir wurde bei Austellung einer Angelberechtigung in "Hamburg" gesagt das ich qausi ohne gültigen Fischereinschein fische, da meine Adresse(Nds.) auf dem Personalausweis nicht mit der auf dem Fischereischein übereinstimmt. Ich habe daraufhin gesagt das ich das mit dem Kontrolleur kläre (ein 6er im Lotto ist wahrscheinlicher als auf einen Kontrolleur zu treffen). Das stimmt zwar nicht so ganz aber jedes BL kocht sein eigenes Süppchen und bei einem Umzug innerhalb Nds. muss nach nichts auf dem Schein ändern.

Ihr wurde schon gesagt das sie den Schein ruhig in Berlin machen kann und problemlos in SA Angelberechtigungen kaufen kann. Wenn sie jedoch "bald" umzieht (von Berlin nach SA) dürfte der Schein eigentlich nichtmehr gültig sein. Dann hat sie einen Berliner Schein, mit Adresse in Berlin für eine gültigkeit von 5 Jahren aber einen Wohnsitz in SA. *Wahrscheinlich* ist der Schein noch 5 Jahre gültig und erst danach muss sie ihn "umschreiben" lassen oder? Thanatos schrieb ja selbst "bei Umzug lege ich ihn zur Verlängerung in meinem neuen Bundesland vor und bekomme neue Einträge"! #h


----------



## GeorgeB (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der weg zur Anglerin*

Mit solchen Fragen sind auch Leute in den Ämtern häufig überfordert. In Berlin ist man deshalb so freundlich Personen, die nicht mehr lange in Berlin wohnen, den Schein für nur 1 Jahr aus zu stellen. 

Zieht man dann um, lässt man ihn auf die neue Adresse umschreiben, um jedes Problem mit überforderten Kontrolleuren zu vermeiden. Macht der Sachbearbeiter Probleme beim Umschreiben, löst man halt einen neuen Schein aus dem Land, in das man umgezogen ist.


----------

